# Rough wire and shocking experience



## jar546 (Nov 1, 2009)

This past Friday morning, my first inspection was a rough wire for a SFR that had been completely gutted by the young homeowner.  He wants to be a contractor and his dad (who has no experience) is helping him completely remodel the house.  I had done a service inspection a few months ago and returned on Friday for the electrical rough and plumbing rough.

Not a bad job, they already heard about me so they got some help and were pretty much ready to go.  I was checking to see if the grounds were connected inside the plastic boxes.  All of the wires were bent back into the boxes and uncapped as I normally see them on rough.  I had a hard time seeing inside the bathroom receptacle/switch box so I moved the wires out of the way.  When I pulled them out of the box BAM.  A large spark and the next thing I know I have a burn mark on my finger and the hot and ground are fused together.

That was the beginning of the end of the inspection.  I can't believe I did not check these wires.  They were surprised too and ran down to the main panel to shut off the rest of the breakers.  I had to ask them why the hell they had power applied for a rough inspection when none of the wires were capped and no devices were installed.

I was getting lax and compromised safety.  I hope we all pay more attention than I did.


----------



##  (Nov 1, 2009)

Re: Rough wire and shocking experience

I was doing a rough inspection of a room addition and as I climbed a step ladder to see above the ceiling joists the bare end of a cable touched my arm.  The current traveled through my arm to the ladder.  When I jerked my arm free of the ladder, my finger was cut.  I determined that the cable was energized because it was spliced to an existing circuit for the bathroom and the j-box would be inaccessible after the drywall was installed.

The general contractor had pulled the electrical permit, which I voided.  I required that a licensed electrical contractor obtain a permit and didn't return for a week.  That day I purchased a voltage tester and now I check everything before I touch anything.

A utility worker told me about a meter reader that was found dead next to a meter.  The A/C unit, which was in front of the meter was case energized and the poor guy touched it and was electrocuted.  You just never know and even with the tester there is still the possibility of getting nailed.  I was inspecting a roof mounted heat pump and the tester showed no voltage but when I attempted to open the disconnect a ball of fire erupted.  Yes, I know I should trip the breaker before inspecting but old habits and all of that.


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 1, 2009)

Re: Rough wire and shocking experience

Non-contact voltage testers are less than $30 guys. I carry one at all times.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 1, 2009)

Re: Rough wire and shocking experience

Yeah, I have a few of them including a new Greenlee I just bought about 3 months ago.  Makes me feel even more stupid.


----------



## timnetzley (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Rough wire and shocking experience

PLEASE JUST REMEMBER THOSE THINGS ARE STILL KNOWN FOR FALSE READINGS.  TEST YOURS PERIODICALLY ON A FAMILIAR CIRCUIT (i.e. a recep you know works).


----------



## vegas paul (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Rough wire and shocking experience

Good point, timnetzley... if the little button battery in mine dies, you get no reading.  Always test it on a known hot circuit.


----------



## Frank (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Rough wire and shocking experience

Other things to watch out for I have been bit twice in the field--

First was temporary wiring that was routed through a metal door in a metal frame shut the door and BAM.

The other was metal studs in a hotel that I found to be hot on a framing inspection.


----------

